# Portable Firefox 1.0 (USB Drive-Friendly)



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

FireFox in a box...every where I went, I had a different crop of bookmarks, now my browsing is the same wherever I go." 

Click here


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks mimo. 

This is great. That'll teach those guys at work to try to stop me from installing it. They force us to use IE there :deveous:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks mimo...now I can drive everybody nuts at the local library! :grin: 
No IE...no cookies...veddy veddy nice!


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I've had it loaded on my jump drive for a few months. It is pretty cool.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic, mimo!

I can't tell you how many times I've been working on client computer (I'm mobile a lot) and wanted my FF!


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

:laugh: :3-laugh2: :3-laugh1:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Does Anyone know of a USB PAcket Sniffer?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

LOL. Good one mimo.


> Does Anyone know of a USB PAcket Sniffer?


Do you mean one to track the online activities?


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

ya... You know, like eatherreal for a usb thunmbdrive


----------

